# There's something seriously wrong with Bill Nye



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 24, 2017)

If you haven't seen the vid, I'm sorry...  I'm not linking you to it.  It's a bit um... disturbing.  I remember when he was on the show "Almost Live!".  It's been a long slide from those days, it seems.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 24, 2017)

What the H are you talking about?  I love Bill Nye, don't ruin that for me!  P  Seriously, what did he do?  Wear a neck tie instead of a bow tie?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2017)

Is it the one where he said the only way to save the planet was to only eat plants?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 24, 2017)

Apparently his new Netflix show is a dumpster fire.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 24, 2017)

I have no idea what his new show is like, but plenty of Southern Californians can testify that there's something seriously wrong with Bill Nye. I volunteered at an event he spoke at and he was a complete ass to me. He used to be my idol before that. He's also frequently found in the swing dancing and basketball scenes around Pasadena, and is known for being a poor sport and jerk. There's my Bill Nye Sucks rant for 2017.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2017)

Nye has turned into an environmentalist wingnut.  I'm not sure what his latest tirade was about, but it wouldn't surprise me if its over just that.


----------



## goodal (Apr 25, 2017)

...but yet he is THE guy to ask questions about our global climate for the left.  I know people love to say there is a difference between weather and climate, but I'm sorry, if you can't tell me with a better degrees of accuracy than 50-50 what the weather will be like next week, don't expect me to believe you know what the weather was like 10,000 years ago.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2017)

goodal said:


> ...but yet he is THE guy to ask questions about our global climate for the left.


Of course.



goodal said:


> if you can't tell me with a better degrees of accuracy than 50-50 what the weather will be like next week, don't expect me to believe you know what the weather was like 10,000 years ago.


Which is the #1 reason for most of the skeptics.  It's not necessarily that the climate isn't changing, it's that you have absolutely no way of verifying that your models are accurate.  Consequently, you have no baseline to determine what the changes are, or whether man-made emissions are having any discernible effect.  There also seems to be little agreement on which models should actually be used.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2017)

always knew he was a dick


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 26, 2017)

I suppose if you want you can google/youtube "My Sex Junk - Rachel Bloom - Bill Nye Saves The World"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 27, 2017)

I honestly think the deliberate ignorance of the American public combined with the influx of pseudoscience "muddying the waters" has driven him crazy. He really does know his shit, and knows who to talk to when he doesn't. Having to constantly "debate" science facts with a general population who need warning labels telling them coffee is hot has essentially pushed him to the "extremism" side of things. He's now painted as a fanatic and many people will automatically dismiss any point if he's trying to make it.

Climate science is not an exact science, but we do have a planet with millions of years worth of data that scientists have been analyzing for centuries. Have theories evolved? Of course they have, that's the basis of the scientific model. Hypothesize, test, observe, repeat. When multiple tests performed by different people generate the same results, a scientific theory is generated. Again, the deliberately ignorant public mis-uses the term theory, "Evolution is *only* a theory..."  Yes dipshit, evolution is a theory, gravity is a theory too, so why don't you fly away.?"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

[emoji1]






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 28, 2017)

Dolph Lundgren is a Coug?! How did I not know this??


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I suppose if you want you can google/youtube "My Sex Junk - Rachel Bloom - Bill Nye Saves The World"


Wow, that was awkward.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mind blown.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 28, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> Dolph Lundgren is a Coug?! How did I not know this??


I knew that, but I have his book.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

The problem so many celebrity's face is that after years of being told how great they are they begin to equate fame with intellect.

The man has a BS in mechanical engineering but because he is the "science guy" people are asking him about the climate. Perhaps we can get the actor who portrays Sheldon Cooper to weigh in on it as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


But what about Dolph's continuing ed? I don't think he has any PDH's.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> But what about Dolph's continuing ed? I don't think he has any PDH's.


Doesn't apply if he isn't licensed.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 30, 2017)

Bill does have three honorary doctorates.  That's three more than any of us have.  ;o)


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Bill does have three honorary doctorates.  That's three more than any of us have.  ;o)


Bill Cosby has quite a few of those also.  How's that workin' out?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 1, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> The problem so many celebrity's face is that after years of being told how great they are they begin to equate fame with intellect.
> 
> The man has a BS in mechanical engineering but because he is the "science guy" people are asking him about the climate. Perhaps we can get the actor who portrays Sheldon Cooper to weigh in on it as well.


Point noted but regardless of his degree, if he, or anyone else, has taken sufficient time to properly research the topic and form an informed opinion based on the data available, then it's not an issue for him to opine on the issue.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 1, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Point noted but regardless of his degree, if he, or anyone else, has taken sufficient time to properly research the topic and form an informed opinion based on the data available, then it's not an issue for him to opine on the issue.


I absolutely agree with you. After re-reading my post I realize I wasn't as clear as I should have been. The issue I see isn't with celebrities having an opinion on a topic. It's the celebrities that want people to give weight to that opinion not based on intelligence, education, degrees in the field or research conducted but based solely on the fact that they are a celebrity. What comes to mind is the old phrase "I'm not a doctor but I play one on TV and you should try...."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2017)

But Jenny Mcarthy is my solid go-to for medical advice. Especially when it concerns my kids.


----------

